# New Words or New Meanings to Old Words in the English Language



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It seems that there has been an increase in changes to the English language or the way certain words are used over the last decade:
Some examples:

To scale or scalability: e.g. with this available WiFi bandwidth we have greater ability to scale data for our customers.

Unpack: e.g. we have a lot of news to unpack tonight.

To fade: e.g. A few players are not performing well so I’m going to fade their use on my team.

Shade: e.g. I don’t like that person, but I’m not going to throw shade on them right now.

A rather surprising one that seems to be only a couple of years old which refers to a sports figure who is doing better lately: positive-regression e.g. ‘he is having some positive-regression this year.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

New usage of 'clear': as in "Let me be clear...", meaning "Let me inflict industrial-strength obfuscation upon you". As used by politicians.


----------

